#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  What is the functionalities of dedicated server hosting?

## Bhavya

In my knowledge dedicated server hosting service is an Internet hosting option where organization leases an entire server. It's a flexible hosting service provider offering administration and other services. Can you guys tell me more about dedicated server hosting and it's functionalities?

----------

